# Lost MEID



## islandtime (Sep 5, 2011)

I had unlocked and rooted my fathers XOOM, he wanted it back so i unrooted it and relocked it, all with adb. Booted up fine with no issues. While he had it the ICS updated came and he took it to verizon to get service on it and the MEID was missing. He had told me that he though the update was taking too long and eventually the battery died....fail. So trolling around the internet it looks like the tablet battery dying while updating could be the culprit. Has anyone here had experience with this? I found a few guides for other phones and restoring the MEID but nothing for the XOOM. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## topsecretninja (Aug 14, 2011)

Had this issue after upgrading to a Jellybean nightly. The baseband, MEID, etc. all showed up as unknown.

I had to install the latest Team Rogue touch-based recovery and reflash radios. My existing recovery wouldn't properly flash radios. Sounds crazy but it worked!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## topsecretninja (Aug 14, 2011)

I found the link again.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1783611

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

